# what app is causing notification ad?



## mugsy77 (Oct 13, 2011)

I get this under notifications to a Win an iPad and this url: http://www.pixeltrack66.com/mt/x294y2a4b4z2y2w274u2/?referrer=campId_5805^creativeId_7463^appId_16847*5805*7463&16847

Any tips on what app is causing this?

I did have Tunee on there which isn't supported via Market but removed it...


----------



## moondrius (Jun 23, 2011)

That sounds like airpush ads. You can install https://market.android.com/details?id=com.airpush.optout&feature=search_result to opt out of airpush or use https://market.android.com/details?id=com.brosmike.airpushdetector&feature=search_result to see what app is doing it.


----------



## mugsy77 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thx man. You were right. App was mp3 downloader


----------



## countrygirl23 (Sep 16, 2011)

I know this is old but I had the same issue. Downloaded the airpush detecter and found the culpret

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Mine does it through my "mp3 music download" app


----------



## PillClinton (Sep 23, 2011)

I'd also like to recommend the app "Addons Detector." https://market.android.com/details?id=com.denper.addonsdetector&hl=en

I had a spam notification that wasn't detected by the Airpush Detector and this one found it!


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

this thread.... just aswered a really annoying question for me. thanks for writing the question and thanks to the others for answering it.


----------

